# T-56 in 69 GTO.



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

There is a T-56 six speed for sale locally. It is attached to a V6 engine in a 94 Camaro. Any one have experience with a similar swap. I didn't see any torque or.horse power rating that differed for the V8 model and the V6 model. The car is nit matching numbers and is a daily driver. 

Thanks, 

Joe

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

Something isnt right.... In 94 the camaro used a 60 degree 3.4 v6, which is not compatible with a t56

I guess they could have put a 3.8 v6 on there, but that would be a very expensive and difficult conversion just to go from one v6 to another


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I double checked the ad and that is what it states. When I called it was a salvage/auto parts company and they are expecting the car in the 16th. I will look into further. Thanks again. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

There was a 6 speed in 94 that would work with an old block, but it only came with the LT1 engine. Just do you know, an LS1 era T56 will not work.

Good luck, please update this thread, I'm interested in what the salvage yard says. I'm betting it's nothing but a stock t5 behind a 3.4


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Will do, I was told to call back on the 16th when it would be in. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

It takes a pretty beefy transmission to survive behind a torquey Pontiac. Something designed to live behind a V6 won't last long...

Bear


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

I have a t5 behind my 2.8 v6 third gen camaro, and that's about all it can take. I'm seriously wondering if I'm going to do it harm to upgrade to a 3.4

A T56 designed for a LT1 should be fine. those things are pretty tough. I have friends that have put them behind some 500HP engines without a problem


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Thanks, I checked Wikipedia and it stated that it can 450 lbs of torq. I have several projects on the GTO. 

I bought a underdash vent system that I need to verify it fits and then paint it.

I need to find the source of the water leak around the cowl or windshield.

I need to get a new transmission yoke, I replaced the rear seal and it is still leaking.

I want to rewire my car, but I have a unique situation, I'm partially color blind.
But I'm gonna wait until after I fix the leak

I also bought new floor pans thinking it would take a while to get shipped. But I don't want to do it until I fix the leak.

Need to set the total timing. 

Unfortunately, I usually only have one day to use the auto hobby shop on base. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Nashville.Clay (Sep 16, 2012)

I was looking at a T 5 the other day. It looks complely different than T56. I was told i would have to heighten the trans tunnel. And come up with slave cylinder issues. It runs an internal slave on throughout bearing. Too much work for extra gear. Also figured i would end up skipping geats to let the motor stay in its torque range.


----------



## Nashville.Clay (Sep 16, 2012)

That was if i used the T56. He wanted 1500 for it. Then how much deeper in my pocket would i have to go to male it all work.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I say go for a Muncie and a conservative gear and let that Pontiac torque do the work or...... Tremek TKO or maybe a Doug Nash.


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the information.

Another option is a RS500 from Keisler. The complete kit cost $2800. It has a 3.37 first gear so I can run a 3.08 rear end that will have the "off the line" performance of a 4.11 with a .68 final gear ratio.

I'm leaning that way, but if I could get better performance and save money with a T56, I would like to know.

Joe

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Nashville.Clay (Sep 16, 2012)

:agree


ALKYGTO said:


> I say go for a Muncie and a conservative gear and let that Pontiac torque do the work or...... Tremek TKO or maybe a Doug Nash.


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

That is a cheaper option. Right now I have a M-20 with a 10 bolt 3.55 rear end powered by a 455 bored 30.over. I'm wanting to change to a 12 bolt 3.08. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

T-56 wieghs about 100 lbs _more_ than a Muncie or Tremec.

I never understood the need for 2 overdrives myself.


----------



## vera_jr (Aug 17, 2012)

my 69 has a T-56 attached to a '74 455 out of a trans am. runs great, very high torque, but I cant get the speedometer to work. . .


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

ALKYGTO said:


> T-56 wieghs about 100 lbs _more_ than a Muncie or Tremec.
> 
> I never understood the need for 2 overdrives myself.


seriously?

It's all about dropping the RPMs a highway cruising speed, improving MPG and allowing more powerful cars to be produced in an era of mandated MPG goals.

I have a friend that owns a LS1 camaro that gives him 5000 RWHP, and he gets close to 30MPG on the highway


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow. 5000 hp and 30 MPG, what a wonderful world we live in.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

ALKYGTO said:


> Wow. 5000 hp and 30 MPG, what a wonderful world we live in.


Well, you know what they say...
"_Better living through chemistry..._ :lol:

I bet this guy was heavily involved in that LS1...





Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

BearGFR said:


> Well, you know what they say...
> "_Better living through chemistry..._ :lol:
> 
> I bet this guy was heavily involved in that LS1...
> ...


Lol


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

I get around 7ishMPG in my 69. Luckily, I live about 10 miles from the base. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Geez, thats not good. I get 3 mpg but run on Methanol with a blower. What is your engine combo, gear etc? I'm thinking with some tuning you could at least double your MPG fairly easy.


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

*Drive train info*

This is my current set up:
1971 455 bored .30 over 
"96" heads professionally built by Butler Performance
COMP Cams Magnum Double Roller Timing Set
COMP Cams Xtreme Energy Cam and Lifter Kit (223-4)
Pioneer Street Performance Harmonic Balancer
Edelbrock Performer RPM Intake Manifold
Edelbrock Performer Carburetor (750cfm)
PerTronix Flame-Thrower III Ignition Coil
PerTronix Ignitor III Solid-State Ignition System
Hooker Competition headers
M-20 Muncie 4-speed transmission
3.55 rear end non posi 

I have been having some issues with my carb choke it was free spinning. I secured it however it is still not quite right.

I adjusted my timing by feel with a friend who is an ASE Master mechanic, but it does not idle smooth while under light load, feels jerky. I will adjust my timing per Lars instruction this Saturday. Last Saturday had a meeting that went to long did not have time to go to base and work on it. 

Also my headers leak, but that is probably more annoying than anything else. 

I have been looking into fuel injection system, both throttle body and multiport as other possible solutions to improve fuel mileage.


----------



## MotoCrazy (Jun 29, 2011)

hey joe is yours the green 69 that goes to Friday Fest all the time? i dont ever see one going to the base..i live just off of transmitter road, where you at?


----------



## MotoCrazy (Jun 29, 2011)

nm on the color i just saw your pics in the pic thread...im gona assume u go to hte navy base, judging by the shirt you posted? id love to see your car in person one day


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

My GTO is carousel red (orange). I saw the green one at the car show last year. I live at Sunrise Beach close to Sharky's or if you want to see it during working hours, I'm at the dive school on NSA PC. Just give me a call. 

850-464-7160

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## MotoCrazy (Jun 29, 2011)

I work over at Tyndall AFB and my schedule rotates all the time...i dont necessarily wana bother you during working hours...but maybe on a weekend when you work on it or when your out on the town?


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

K, I'm usually home on Sundays and at the Auto Hobby shop on Saturday mornings, just give me a call. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

I called again about the T-56, he still says it is out of a V6. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.nCom Free App


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

I think he's either an idiot or he's lying. There is just no realistic way to mate a 60 degree engine with a t56 of any generation. If you go and look at it, take some photos of a t56 with you so you can see the difference


----------



## MotoCrazy (Jun 29, 2011)

i do believe there is an adapter plate you can buy to convert it, but im sure with a 455 its going to blow up. but knowing the panhandle of florida, the guy selling it is probably a moron and doesnt know any better


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Yeah, I got a similar impression when I talked to him. I might see it this weekend I'm going to Pensacola.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

I asked the seller for pictures last week and still have not received them. He still claims it is a T-56 from a V6. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## MotoCrazy (Jun 29, 2011)

im guessing he either doesnt wana sell it that bad or is full of crap


----------



## BOSTONCAMARO (Nov 29, 2012)

I know a lot of the name brand kits, Kiesler etc work..I put a ZF box in my car, had to fabricate everything


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

I'm leaning towards a Tremec TKO 500 or 3550. It seems easier to install and I can use my mechanical linkage. I usually don't drive over 70mph so it will work for my application. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Ordered TKO 500 transmission yesterday. I need to take measurements for a prefabricated drive shaft and determine if my clutch is 10.5 or 11 inch

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## krettger (Jan 17, 2013)

*t56 swap*

Here is a link to a company that makes the kit. I also want to do the swap in my 70 in the future. A Hot Rod T56


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Ames or Inline Tube?*

How much these kits run?


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

The TKO-500, 9 piece kit from AMP performance on ebay was $2414 with shipping. A new clutch disc $99, GM A body 68-72 offset shifter $249 and the drive shaft $399. I was going to cut and weld my own drive shaft but I have no way to balance it and did not want it coming apart at 3,000 RPMs. I have enough metal available to fabricate the transmission tunnel. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

What are you doing with your Muncie? I have my th400 with the Vin stamped in it but at some point it WILL be manual... I also have 3.55's and am probably 3500 rpms at 70.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

joesweeting said:


> The TKO-500, 9 piece kit from AMP performance on ebay was $2414 with shipping. A new clutch disc $99, GM A body 68-72 offset shifter $249 and the drive shaft $399. I was going to cut and weld my own drive shaft but I have no way to balance it and did not want it coming apart at 3,000 RPMs. I have enough metal available to fabricate the transmission tunnel.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Joe, if you have your existing driveshaft and it is in decent shape you can shorten it without re-balancing. Just mark a straight line down the length so the yokes and balancing weights stay indexed. I've done it and if your welding skills are up to snuff you should have no problems. :cheers


----------



## Groundczero (Nov 28, 2012)

ALKYGTO said:


> Joe, if you have your existing driveshaft and it is in decent shape you can shorten it without re-balancing. Just mark a straight line down the length so the yokes and balancing weights stay indexed. I've done it and if your welding skills are up to snuff you should have no problems. :cheers


+1 did this when swapping a TKO-600 in my vette and that has been 7 years ago.


----------



## trues607 (Dec 15, 2012)

You couldn't get a camaro with a v6 in a six speed. That only came with the v8's. I'm not sure if that guy knows what he is talking about.


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Gonna put my Muncie on ebay. My driveshaft could be good or bad, not sure. I do get significant vibration in the rear end over 70MPH. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

If you've got a vibration now and it is driveshaft related it will only get worse with an overdrive. Check the shaft for any damage (dents, knocked off wieghts etc) and I would replace the u joints at this time as well. If you decide to go with a new driveshaft I used these guys but there are several good shops out there.

Driveshaft Specialist Inc

I went with a seamless chromoly 3 1/2" tube and 1350 solid u joints.


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I will replace the drive shaft and reevaluate from there. I visually inspected it and there was no obvious damage. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 1969Judge (Mar 12, 2012)

You will be very happy with the TKO. I went from muncie to tremec to keep my 4.11 gearing in my (X) '69 SS Camaro. Made it a whole different car. Smoother shifting, quieter, better take-off and at highway speeds, rpms at 2k vs over 3.5k without the overdrive! Well worth the $ and work! Plan to do the same on the GTO. Good luck, and
Please keep us updated!
:cheers


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

*Re: TKO500 in 69 GTO.*



1969Judge said:


> You will be very happy with the TKO. I went from muncie to tremec to keep my 4.11 gearing in my (X) '69 SS Camaro. Made it a whole different car. Smoother shifting, quieter, better take-off and at highway speeds, rpms at 2k vs over 3.5k without the overdrive! Well worth the $ and work! Plan to do the same on the GTO. Good luck, and
> Please keep us updated!
> :cheers


Will do, is supposed to be here Friday. I wanted to order a RS500 from Keisler, but it was an estimated 8-10 week wait. I went with AMP Performance TKO500 nine piece starter kit. The auto hobby shop has welding gas on order. So my floorpans, exhaust and possibly my transmission are on hold until they get more gas in. 




Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

